# Hello from the wet UK



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! There's members from all over the world on here,. Congrats on the pony!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*new pony*

hiya im in the uk and he sounds like a beautiful pony good luck with him and i hope you enjoy showing him to.
i think your next step is to get him to drive so you both can enjoy good times togeather.
from michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Barney Rubble said:


> *HELLO EVERYONE *
> 
> *I'm from the UK, not sure if this is a UK forum or not, i started riding as a child then worked as a riding instructor, later on i helped out with horses on and off for a few years hten five years ago i had a horse on loan who had been totally ruined by it's owner, sadly i had a bad injury and it knocked my confidence, i rode just once more as i wanted to end my riding life on a good point.*
> 
> ...


 
Waves madly from the UK myself..... I have a shetland in my herd too  this is a lovely forum.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you. What breed of pony is Barney Rubble. I love the name 

looking forward to some pictures of you and Barney


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Also from the UK here!

I had a shetland once, its never going to happen again!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

hello for Uk here too , but soon to be white and snowy and not so wet!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*the cold white wet stuff*

hiya as you can see its arrved i had taken this picture a few days ago and once again its nice to meet you.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Barney rubble...love it!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am from the UK too, Shetland to be exact. So of course I have shetlands 10 of them, imo the best breed in the world.


----------

